# New Member and a big question



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi people,

Im a new member to this Forum thati think its great.

I will buy very soon a Nissan 180SX Turbo (S13), i already test drive it and i have some questions for u guys to help me out if possible.

This car has been parked for a few months in the street so the looks are not the best (lots of dust) but as soon as the guy put in a new battery, the engine started at the first time. 

Before that i checked the coolant in the radiator and its all brown, i think it must not have been changed in a very long time.

The oil the guy said he changed it 2 years ago, and never again cause he rarely drives the car.

Ok after the engine warm up we go for a test drive, the turbo was kickin in at around 3000 RPM and very strong 

Brakes it looked ok and also the steering.

The things i foud wrong and thats what i want some guidance are, the air con was not working, the fan is blowing but the compressor is not engaging, and also the light for the AC switch is always off, i dont know if its the light bulb or something else.

Also is it too hard to replace severel light bulbs in the AC control panel? several are not lighting up.

And the drivers window is not working

The guy said everything was fine 3 months ago when he took the car for the annual inspection, wich the car have passed.

Sorry for the long post, i hope i can get some hints on what i should do.

Thanks guys


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the forums...one problem...this is the Sentra General Forum  I'll go ahead and move it to the 240SX Forum for you.

If you were to buy this car, I would have the current owner change all the fluids (brake, Oil, Transmission Oil, Coolant, etc) before he hands you the keys and the title. 

Also, I reccommend taking it to your local trusted mechanic and having him or her do a full inspection on the vehicle and getting their opinions on it.

Hope I was of some help.

-Sam


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*Regarding your post...*

Hey there bro,

Well, like stealthb14 mentioned... always take it to a mechanic or have one come with you next time you do a test drive or visit the "seller". If the individual is not willing or won't allow for a mechanic, then simply say NO and walk away *without looking back my friend*. What is there to fear if the product is safe and legit? Get my drift?

One question for you is, you mentioned there being a "turbo"? I presume there is an SR20DET or CA18DET in the car. Is it? If it is... it would probably mean many things: 

1) The guy beat the shit out of the car (drove it hard) because that is what us SR20DET guys/dolls do! Furthermore, he imported the engine... meaning that it has had it far share of high revs! 
2) The clutch may be close to blown! 
3) The frame may be bent - if he has ever gotten it into an accident!

One key generic problem with all 240SX's (S13's) is that the trunk release latch tends to weaken after a while... and may be flawed... either by not opening and/or closing once opened! Check that out. *That is the major problem here in Canada with the 240's!*

Well, all the best my friend and let us know of what happens!

Feel free to leave me a message or email me if you have further questions/problems!

SR20DET JuNkY,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply.

But here, in Macau, this car already comes with the turbo and its a 180sx turbo.

For what i see from the car, maybe the clutch is going soon cause the clutch is engaging only when the clutch pedal is very high.

Anyway someone went with me to see the car, and i probably will take it to my mechanic to see what he says 

thanks guys


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*No problem...*

Hey bud,

No problem! That's what we are here for... for support... *damn, this sounds more like an AA meeting then a car junky site* hehe! 

Anyhow, get it checked by a mechanic! Remember what I said in regards to that and the owner agreeing. Also, DRIVE IT HARD... take sharp turns... brake quickly... see-saw (left and right) with the car... slam the gas... do what you might do within a 10 year period to a car in about 5 minutes time. Reason being is that lets say that in the future (anytime) a child runs onto the street and you need to slam on the brakes... we'll, if you don't know how the car will handle or if it can do the task *properly* then an accident might occur. So, test its limits... that is why they call it TEST DRIVE! =)

Take care and Enjoy your soon to be Silvia,
KaOz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

late clutch engagement on a car that hasn't been serviced in 2 years means the clutch is gone... beware.

the lights out on the AC panel are fuse and relay related, check the fuse box and make sure ALL the right fuses are where they SHOULD be and working.

The brown coolant means that some rust/dirt is in the system, have it flushed out and filled, run the car for 20KM and check the colour again, if it's brown... you probably need a new radiator.

Other than that, have fun with the 180sx!

-Jarret


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah Jarret put it well. Listen to his advise, and other people to.If you find something wrong after you've baught the car, that teh seller never mentioned, well hey there is this law out called *lemon law* SEU HIS ASS!


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Definitely get it checked out before you buy. Dumb ass's like me just dive in and buy the first shiny SX they see. Within 6 months its needed All new disk and pads, 2 full engine fluid changes, 1 as a service the other when the head gasket blew and mixed all the oil and water. All new drive belts, timing etc. A clutch and will be wanting new rear subframe bushes soon! Add to that a well hidden but very dodgy repair to a chassis box! Still its ok now I fixed it all but the repairs used the 17" wheel budget! Be sure your happy before you buy!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

The window not working is probably a bad regulator. Not hard to repair yourself if you mechanicly inclined. The A/C probably leaked out it's freon. It happens sometimes if cars sit for a long time because the oil in the A/C compressor doesn't get to lubricate the orings in the A/C lines. Also, if there is no freon in the system the A/C light in the dash will not light up.

The regulator is probably in the $80-$110 range for OE nissan.
My A/C went out and I converted it to R134A (cheaper than freon) but it's recommended to buy a new dryer as well. Cost me like 4 bills when it was all said and done.

Hope this helps...Jody


----------

